# Coryanthes bud progression



## Rick (Oct 16, 2011)

This is Coryanthes macrocory with its first spike. I noticed the spike poking out a couple of weeks ago, but they are developing fast. Looks like 2 good buds on this spike.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2011)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Jorch (Oct 16, 2011)

Cool!!! Definitely keep us updated


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2011)

Pods!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope you will be able to take some pics, when the bud opens!
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> I hope you will be able to take some pics, when the bud opens!
> Best regards, Gina



Yes flower life is short for Coryanthes. So hopefully I won't be on any out of town jobs when it opens.


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Pods!



Yup Alian fetus!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2011)

:clap::rollhappy:
Yes to all of the above!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 18, 2011)

Rick said:


> Yes flower life is short for Coryanthes. So hopefully I won't be on any out of town jobs when it opens.



I thought you had a young assistent now ; he surely will be able to shoot a pic then !!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes the minion is all into gadgets and picture taking. It would be a good job for him:wink: He also likes to write "reports" for his science classes. So I may get him to write a report on Coryanthes.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2011)

*October 19*

Looks like a face appearing. Actually the green stripe near the center of the bud is the stem (ovary?) coming down from the bract. It's really creepy to see it move inside.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2011)

You can actually see it grow???


----------



## Mathias (Oct 21, 2011)

Apparently Coryanthes buds can open up really fast when mature.


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Apparently Coryanthes buds can open up really fast when mature.




All the Stanophea tribe literally pops open when the buds are mature. The last Cory that bloomed for me was a big closed ball when I went to bed, but fully open when I got up the following morning.

I've actually seen Gongora buds popping open. Just a few seconds. The action is just as fast as watching a venus flytrap close.


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> You can actually see it grow???



If you are referring to my comment on things squirming inside the buds, I was just making a creepy Halloween jokeoke:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2011)

Rick said:


> If you are referring to my comment on things squirming inside the buds, I was just making a creepy Halloween jokeoke:


:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> You can actually see it grow???







I don't know Dot. Just 2 days since the last pic. The buds are bigger than the width of the palm of my hand!! They've cleared the bracts. I think they could pop almost any day now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2011)

So maybe you really can see it grow!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2011)

Exciting!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope you will be able to take pics while opening. My Corys opened all in the late morning, after having some daylight, and inbetween two hours. It´s qiute exiting to watch this progress.
Best regards, Gina


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 22, 2011)

Rick said:


>



Mutated duck-billed platypus alert!


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> I hope you will be able to take pics while opening. My Corys opened all in the late morning, after having some daylight, and inbetween two hours. It´s qiute exiting to watch this progress.
> Best regards, Gina


Shoot! I missed it. My oldest son got married this weekend, and had to spend a lot of time on Saturday setting up , and today tearing down. The wedding did go over very well IMHO.

When I left the house at 8 Am the buds where not open in the slightest, but when I got back at 3 PM











Another shocker is that this is not C. macrocory, but apparently C. fieldingii (which is also on the Oakhill pricelist, so I guess a label mishap).

There is 20 cm from one end of the flowers to the other. Smells kind of like liquorice and antiseptic. I pulled the pollen to see if I can breed it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jorch (Oct 23, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, extreme complex beauty!!!! :drool: Jean

(now, for the joke one would ask: male or female ?)


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 24, 2011)

out of this world blooms!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## fbrem (Oct 24, 2011)

awesome one Rick


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2011)

Fantastic flowers!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Shiva (Oct 24, 2011)

Great job Rick! Nice flowers. Do they have a fragrance?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2011)

These have to be among the weirdest flowers of all!


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Great job Rick! Nice flowers. Do they have a fragrance?



Yes. Smells kind of like liquorice and antiseptic. On Sunday you pretty much had to stick your nose in the bucket to smell them. But this morning the whole GH was infused. Even with 3 open Bulbo echinolabium blooms!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, I will now be having killer-man eating orchid dreams. Seriously cool blooms, but they kinda give me the creeps


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice, impressing flowers, I like this species and the fragrance. 
I´m sure that the wedding was more exiting than the opening of the flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2011)

I would have brought the plant to the wedding, explaining how its blooming is like the opening of a new union!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh man, cool!!! Weirdest flower I've ever seen. :clap:


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I would have brought the plant to the wedding, explaining how its blooming is like the opening of a new union!



You know Eric, we often think a like, and I'm wondering if you end up in as much trouble as me sometimes.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably worse!


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2011)

*Holloween Cory*

Here's a picture 3 or so days later, and it looks like one of the capsules is developing from the selfing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, it does! :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 30, 2011)

Amazing blooms! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quietaustralian (Oct 31, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## s1214215 (Nov 9, 2011)

Excellent work there Rick and good growing

Brett


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2011)

There's another spike poking out!


----------



## Marc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rick said:


> There's another spike poking out!



Maybe you can now see it unfold 

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2011)

Unless he has another wedding to go to! oke:


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Unless he has another wedding to go to! oke:



:sob::sob::sob:

We've ran out of kids to marry off unless one gets divorced and recycles.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2011)

You sound like that's a sad thing. Now with them all out, we hope, you can do stuff you always wanted to do! :evil:


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2011)

NYEric said:


> You sound like that's a sad thing. Now with them all out, we hope, you can do stuff you always wanted to do! :evil:



No not sad at all, just worried about the worst case scenario of the recycle.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool!!! :clap: now you will have a lot of these...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2011)

Rick said:


> No not sad at all, just worried about the worst case scenario of the recycle.


Not your problem after the first time.


----------

